# Non ci sto più dentro!



## Paulfromitaly

Hello,

We often use the expression "non ci sto più dentro!" in a very colloquial way to mean that we feel uncomfortable in a particular circumstance (work, but also relationship), when we think we can't make it any more and we want to get out of it, when we feel the need to break out of a hard or stressing situation.
How would you express the same feeling?

Cheers.


----------



## TimLA

Paulfromitaly said:


> Hello
> 
> We often use the expression "non ci sto più dentro!" in a very colloquial way to mean that we feel uncomfortable in a particular circumstance (work, but also relationship), when we think we can't make it any more and we want to get out of it, when we feel the need to break out of a hard or stressing situation.
> How would you express the same feeling?
> 
> Cheers.



Hey cowboy!

Non__ci____sto___più____dentro!
not_it/that_I am_anymore_inside
That's a nice one!

Perhaps:
I'm not really into it.
I'm not really into it anymore.
I'm not really into this anymore.
I can't take it anymore.
I really can't take it anymore.
I really can't take this anymore.
This is really not for me.
This is really not my thing.

I'm sure there are many more, but that's all I can think of at 4AM.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Thanks Tim!
I thought about "I can't take it any more" too and its meaning is really close to "non ci sto più dentro", however I interpret "I can't take it any more" more like "I've had enough" whereas the Italian version can also mean something like "things must change because I can't go on like this any more".


----------



## TimLA

It's not 4AM anymore, so I've thought of some others:

I've had it up to HERE!
I give up!
I'm stretched thin!


----------



## k_georgiadis

I'd say "this isn't working for me." A little more dramatic: "this is dragging me down."


----------



## brian

Ciao Paul,

How would "Non ci sto più dentro" differ from "Non lo sopporto più"? I ask because I want to give my thumbs up to Tim's "I can't take it/this anymore," but we'd use this for "Non lo sopporto più" as well.


brian


----------



## TimLA

Interesting about the "non lo supporto (più)" -
it reminds me of Charlie Brown's classic line "I can't stand it", which they translate that way...


----------



## underhouse

A mio parere, "non sopporto più (una determinata situazione)" e "non ci sto più dentro" sono equivalenti, forse la seconda è un po' più idiomatica, io, ad esempio, non la uso!
Per me
Non ci sto più dentro = I can't stand it/this situation/whatever any longer


----------



## Paulfromitaly

brian8733 said:


> Ciao Paul,
> 
> How would "Non ci sto più dentro" differ from "Non lo sopporto più"? I ask because I want to give my thumbs up to Tim's "I can't take it/this anymore," but we'd use this for "Non lo sopporto più" as well.
> 
> 
> brian



Let's say that "non sopporto più questa situazione" is a formal version of "non ci sto pìù dentro" and it has a weaker impact and strength.


----------



## brian

Paulfromitaly said:


> Let's say that "non sopporto più questa situazione" is a formal version of "non ci sto pìù dentro" and it has a weaker impact and strength.



Ok, then I would say that, as for "Non sopporto più questa situazione," we would say:

_I can't take/stand this situation anymore._

And I would say that we'd often say the above also for "Non ci sto più dentro," even though we may also use other, more colloquial expressions depending on the speaker, his taste, wind direction, etc.


----------



## TimLA

Ok now that we have THAT resolved, two other questions:

#1
Is the grouping of the phrase in your mind:
Non ci (sto più) dentro - I am not any more (inside) that
or
Non ci sto (più dentro) - I am not farther inside
?

#2
Can you conjugate it differently?
Non ci sta più dentro! (he can't stand it anymore)
Non ci stiamo più dentro! (we can't stand it anymore)

Sorry to prolong the thread, but I like idioms like this....


----------



## Paulfromitaly

TimLA said:


> Ok now that we have THAT resolved, two other questions:
> 
> #1
> Is the grouping of the phrase in your mind:
> Non ci (sto più) dentro - I am not any more (inside) that
> or
> Non ci sto (più dentro) - I am not farther inside
> ?



See it like this: the situation is an uncomfortable room and I want to get out of it because it's getting too small, constricting, that's why I say that (literally) I don't fit in any more.


> #2
> Can you conjugate it differently?
> Non ci sta più dentro! (he can't stand it anymore)
> Non ci stiamo più dentro! (we can't stand it anymore)
> 
> Sorry to prolong the thread, but I like idioms like this....



Io non ci sto più dentro
lui non ci sta più dentro
loro non ci stanno più dentro.


----------



## gabrigabri

I'm not sure it is used everywhere... Is it maybe typical "lombardo"? I would rather use something else (for example: non ci sto più con la testa --> I'm not sure it means exactly the same).


----------



## Stiannu

Paulfromitaly said:


> I don't fit in any more.


 
Yes, in my imagination _più_ means "_not anymore_", and it's not connected to _dentro_ (otherwise, it could mean "_further inside_", as TimLA suggested).
And _non ci sto_ doesn't simply mean "_I don't physically stay here_", "_I change my location_"; it means "_I don't fit anymore_", "_there's not enough room for me_".
It's like a dress I was wearing has become too tight, or a room I was staying in has become so crowded that it's impossible for me to stay.

This is just the way I picture the metaphor, I guess it's what TimLA has asked. It doesn't change a thing about what has been said about the real meaning of the expression.


----------



## kittykate

I agree with Paul and Stiannu. Just want to add that _non ci sto più dentro_ gives me a hint of claustrophobia

caterina


----------



## TimLA

Stiannu said:


> Yes, in my imagination _più_ means "_not anymore_", and it's not connected to _dentro_ (otherwise, it could mean "_further inside_", as TimLA suggested).
> And _non ci sto_ doesn't simply mean "_I don't physically stay here_", "_I change my location_"; it means "_I don't fit anymore_", "_there's not enough room for me_".
> It's like a dress I was wearing has become too tight, or a room I was staying in has become so crowded that it's impossible for me to stay.
> 
> This is just the way I picture the metaphor, I guess it's what TimLA has asked. It doesn't change a thing about what has been said about the real meaning of the expression.


 
I thank all of you!
This is excellent!

To me, what I call "mental pictures" are important in understanding a language.
Idioms like this are extremely difficult to understand without that picture,
so given the comments, it's an analog of "suffocating" "claustrophobia" "tight" "crowded".

Thanks again!
Great thread!


----------



## *Angelina*

Paulfromitaly said:


> Howdy pardners,
> 
> We often use the expression "non ci sto più dentro!" in a very colloquial way to mean that we feel uncomfortable in a particular circumstance (work, but also relationship), when we think we can't make it any more and we want to get out of it, when we feel the need to break out of a hard or stressing situation.
> How would you express the same feeling?
> 
> Cheers.


 
I don't fit anymore.

So che hanno risposto dei madrelingua, ma forse questa traduzione da' la giusta sfumatura, almeno dalla definizione che viene data qui.


----------



## della_malo

I know I'm a little late on this one....but how about "burned out"?  
I think it's a pretty good fit here; as "to be burned out"= slang-y way of saying you are sick of something, tired of it, "over" it.


----------



## Scopa Nuova

Hey guys and gals,

Interesting discussion but the whole time I was reading through it I kept thnking, "*non ce la faccio più*".

Does this mean the same as, "*non ci sto più dentro*" ? or does the first one mean I never did like it and now I can't stand it anymore and the second, I used to like it but not anymore? 

SN


----------



## Azazel81

della_malo said:


> I know I'm a little late on this one....but how about "burned out"?
> I think it's a pretty good fit here; as "to be burned out"= slang-y way of saying you are sick of something, tired of it, "over" it.


 
Sounds cool to me!  That's what we needed: some slang-y way to say it.

All of the above sounded right but not appropriate since they're common ways to say it, not slang-y.

Instead in Italian (especially in Lombardia) "non ci sto più dentro" is reeeeeally slang-y


----------



## london calling

I feel closed in
I feel caged in

I've never heard the Italian down here either (except when talking about tight jeans, as raf says)!


----------



## rafanadal

gabrigabri said:


> I'm not sure it is used everywhere... Is it maybe typical "lombardo"? I would rather use something else (for example: non ci sto più con la testa --> I'm not sure it means exactly the same).


 
I agree. I think it's regional.
I only heard this "non ci sto più dentro" about jeans when you get too fat.
This acception is over- overused in Piemonte.
None of the others about relationships or hot rooms.
Ciao


----------



## Azazel81

rafanadal said:


> I agree. I think it's regional.
> I only heard this "non ci sto più dentro" about jeans when you get too fat.
> This acception is over- overused in Piemonte.
> None of the others about relationships or hot rooms.
> Ciao


 
Well, I'm from Milan and here it's very common to hear guys speaking like this:

A: "oh, bella Paul (even if the name is Paolo, maybe), come ti butta?"
B: "eh, bella un ka**o fra' (same as the english "bro"), *non ci sto più dentro* per un ka**o! e a te come ti butta? (see that the expression "a te come ti butta" is also grammatically wrong)"
A: "eh, bene di brutto! tutto tranzollo (meaning "tranquillo")".

You could hear this especially among very young guys... mostly the kind of guys to whom we refer as "tamarri/truzzi (in Turin I know they're called "tarri")/tabbozzi....(and so on...)".


----------



## rafanadal

Wow Aza!
What a slang lesson.
I'm sure we have a database here for threads for months to come!! 
Translating your dialogue requires top pro interpreters.
Divertente comunque. 
Ma, ripeto, molto dialettal-regionale. "non ci sto dentro" noi lo usiamo solo per jeans e affini.
Ciao


----------



## Azazel81

rafanadal said:


> Wow Aza!
> What a slang lesson.
> I'm sure we have a database here for threads for months to come!!
> Translating your dialogue requires top pro interpreters.
> Divertente comunque.
> Ma, ripeto, molto dialettal-regionale. "non ci sto dentro" noi lo usiamo solo per jeans e affini.
> Ciao


 
Yep... definitely Slang-y. I have to admit I'never used that language... I don't like at all, but there are many people here who speak like that. To me they just sound like idiots.
Eheh.. every region is a world, right?
If you want, I guess I could translate that.


----------



## rafanadal

Azazel81 said:


> Yep... definitely Slang-y. I have to admit I'never used that language... I don't like at all, but there are many people here who speak like that. To me they just sound like idiots.
> Eheh.. every region is a world, right?
> If you want, I guess I could translate that.


  Why not?


----------



## Azazel81

rafanadal said:


> Why not?


 
Alright I'll try:

A: "oh, bella Paul (even if the name is Paolo, maybe), come ti butta?"
A: "hey, wassup P., how you doing?"
B: "eh, bella un ka**o fra' (same as the english "bro"), *non ci sto più dentro* per un ka**o! e a te come ti butta? (see that the expression "a te come ti butta" is also grammatically wrong)"

B: "well, doing f**cking s**t bro, I'm f**cking burned out (does "burned" work as a slang-y version of "burnt"? what do natives say about it?). What 'bout ya?"

A: "eh, bene di brutto! tutto tranzollo (meaning "tranquillo")".

A: "well, a whole lotta great (??? or do you think maybe a simple "amazingly great" would do?). It's alright".

Ok, maybe this version s**ks, I don't know... but I guess the meaning is pretty clear.
My translation of course is in red.


----------



## Zenof

Scopa Nuova said:


> Hey guys and gals,
> 
> Interesting discussion but the whole time I was reading through it I kept thnking, "*non ce la faccio più*".
> 
> Does this mean the same as, "*non ci sto più dentro*" ? or does the first one mean I never did like it and now I can't stand it anymore and the second, I used to like it but not anymore?
> 
> SN


 
Hi,
here in the south we don't use _non ci sto più dentro_ but we say _non ce la faccio più._

_Non ci sto più dentro_ is used only with clothing, when some garment has become too tight and doesn't fit anymore.


----------



## rafanadal

Good job Aza:
"non ci sto più dentro" dal ridere.
If you want a great lesson about this speaking style, don't miss "8 MILE".
You know the Detrit based film feat. Eminem etc..
I've watched quite a few times. Understanding it is not very hard. It's much more than that!  
But I love it.


----------



## Azazel81

Zenof said:


> Hi,
> here in the south we don't use _non ci sto più dentro_ but we say _non ce la faccio più._
> 
> _Non ci sto più dentro_ is used only with clothing, when some garment has become too tight and doesn't fit anymore.


 
Yeah, we already got there, and we also stated it's commonly used here up north (especially in Lombardia).

Also here we use that for clothes to say that we got fat so we don't fit in our clothes anymore.. but also to say "non ce la faccio più".

Moving on... what do natives think about my translation? Can you suggest anything closer to what a real native would say?


----------



## rafanadal

I just wanted to add that 8 MILE is more than a film on juvenile slang and rap. It takes rap to a higher level, close to poetry. And the movie has got some ethic teaching value. Eminem wins because he tells them all about himself using the  strategy "now you know everything about me, my weaknesses and faults". Let's see if he has the guts to reveal himself this way.
Spero che questa cosa "ci stia dentro" il thread.
If not, blame on me, moderators


----------



## Murphy

Azazel81 said:


> A: "eh, bene di brutto! tutto tranzollo (meaning "tranquillo")".
> 
> A: "well, a whole lotta great (??? or do you think maybe a simple "amazingly great" would do?). It's alright".


I don't think a native would say this.  Given the tone of the rest of the conversation, he would probably say "f**ckin' great, man!" or something similar.  I don't know if "wicked!" is still considered trendy slang. If it is, it might be a possibility.  Or maybe he would just say "I'm cool".

Also, I think the use of "well" at the beginning of sentences is out of place here.  It's actually quite formal.


----------



## Azazel81

rafanadal said:


> Good job Aza:
> "non ci sto più dentro" dal ridere.
> If you want a great lesson about this speaking style, don't miss "8 MILE".
> You know the Detrit based film feat. Eminem etc..
> I've watched quite a few times. Understanding it is not very hard. It's much more than that!
> But I love it.


 
Yeah, you're right. I know: a friend of mine who's quite into Eminem's music MADE me watch it too... it's not that bad. Yeah, some parts are not as easy to understand, but it's not like a mission:impossible.

Oh and by the way: now you reminded me of another use of the expression "non ci sto più dentro".. It may also be ironic, just like you showed "non ci sto più dentro dal ridere" (kinda like "I'm dying with laughters" or something like that).


----------



## Azazel81

Murphy said:


> I don't think a native would say this. Given the tone of the rest of the conversation, he would probably say "f**ckin' great, man!" or something similar. I don't know if "wicked!" is still considered trendy slang. If it is, it might be a possibility. Or maybe he would just say "I'm cool".
> 
> Also, I think the use of "well" at the beginning of sentences is out of place here. It's actually quite formal.


 
"wicked" sounds ok, though it sounds BrE to me.
Yeah, "well" it's quite formal, I know.. I just didn't know how to put that part of the sentence, then.


----------



## rafanadal

Or...
I'm rolling in the aisles.
I'm laughing my head off.
Cito a memoria. Ciao
And ....beware of the moderators...this is another thread.


----------



## Azazel81

rafanadal said:


> Or...
> I'm rolling in the aisles.
> I'm laughing my head off.
> Cito a memoria. Ciao
> And ....beware of the moderators...this is another thread.


 
Nah... it's always the same thread.. we're still talking about "non ci sto più dentro".

Thanks for the help... I'm pretty tired and I can't think of anything better than what I suggested above... disappointing, huh?


----------

